# Alphacool Eisberg Solo Low Noise 2400rpm auf 5V möglich?



## haudegen16 (13. Oktober 2015)

*Alphacool Eisberg Solo Low Noise 2400rpm auf 5V möglich?*

Vielleicht war mein Thread im falschen Unterforum und ich finde hier die passendere Antwort 

Speziell geht es darum,
kann ich oben genannte Pumpe ans Mainboard direkt anschließen und dort regeln? - Asus Z97M-Plus
Und wie laut wäre die Pumpe dann noch? Das System soll fast lautlos werden bei natürlich OC was geht 
Wäre da eine Dämmung sinnvoll oder bringt die nicht viel und ich kann mir den 20er sparen? Man muss ja nicht unbedingt ans Limit gehen (650 fürs komplette System)

Anbei noch das System - Anschlüsse, Schlauch und Wasser kommen noch hinzu.
mit m.2 ssd Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Ja das Case soll so, mag den billig office look  - Wolf im Schafspelz und so xD
Und noch eine Frage
Wie viel Schlauch wird wohl benötigt 2m? Oder reichen sogar 1m?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Alphacool Eisberg Solo Low Noise 2400rpm auf 5V möglich?*

Man kann die DC-LT, die in der Eisberg verbaut ist, über die Spannung runterregeln. Aber 5 V liegen unterhalb des spezifizierten Bereiches, es besteht also keine Garantie, dass die Pumpe nicht einfach stehenbleibt.


----------



## Narbennarr (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Alphacool Eisberg Solo Low Noise 2400rpm auf 5V möglich?*

7V wären zu empfehlen


----------



## crys_ (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Alphacool Eisberg Solo Low Noise 2400rpm auf 5V möglich?*

Die LT Variante ist vermutlich schon intern auf 7V gedrosselt, 5V wird deshalb nicht hinhauen.


----------



## haudegen16 (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Alphacool Eisberg Solo Low Noise 2400rpm auf 5V möglich?*

also dann wohl eher doch zur normalen 3600rpm version reifen und die auf 5v laufen lassen (die wurde getestet xD)
wie sieht das eig bezüglich der asus fan control aus, kann ich die pumpe auch darüber regeln? also über den cpu fan anschluss ?


----------



## Narbennarr (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Alphacool Eisberg Solo Low Noise 2400rpm auf 5V möglich?*

ja kannst du!
verstehe aber nicht genau, warum du schnellere Version kaufen willst um sie doch wieder zu drosseln?!


----------



## varg01 (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Alphacool Eisberg Solo Low Noise 2400rpm auf 5V möglich?*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NMT2uRbDLaI
Pump noise
als auf 5 v hört sich das nichtmehr gesund an, schon eher kurz vom aufgeben.
http://www.coolingtechnique.com/img/rece/AIO/CM/Eisberg240L/eisberg_240L_bundled_fan_data.png

Recensione Cooler Master Eisberg 240L Prestige


----------



## haudegen16 (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Alphacool Eisberg Solo Low Noise 2400rpm auf 5V möglich?*

der sinn der sache mit der wakü waren folgende 2 dinge 
1. ich will das maximum aus dem broadwell rauskitzeln (da sollten wohl 240mm radifläche reichen oder? - speziell die gpu will ich quälen um zu schauen was die so aufm kasten hat 
2. wollte mal ne wakü testen, aber dennoch "günstig" dabei weg kommen
3. es sollte leise sein, und da hieß es viel die alphacool sei auf 12v sehr laut...  - in diesem video  https://youtu.be/NLWt-X00q04?t=6m4s wurde die pumpe auf 5v geregelt und da hörte es sich (im video zumindest) in ordnung an 
3.1  ich kann es nämlich absolut nicht leiden, wenn ich gemütlich abends meine streams schaue und der rechner da so rum röhrt 

eine andere idee war, evtl die Magicool DCP450 (MC-DCP450) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland + Phobya UC-2 LT Black Edition, Intel (10401) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (dadurch das die preise in den letzten tagen um knapp 40 € gefallen sind, sitzt die magiccool mit dem phobya kühler ohne probleme drinn 

die magicool soll ja recht leise sein, hat da evtl jmd erfahrungen mit? 

nochmal erwähnt, in einem gedämmten gehäuse und vll noch erwähnenswert das case steht ca 1,5m entfernt von mir.

also eig noch offene fragen 
1. wäre die eisberg aus nem gedämmten gehäuse aus 1,5m noch zu hören? - wenn ja, wie siehts mit der magicool aus, bzw lohnt die magicool sich eher für den recht geringen aufpreis, aber zumindest laut datenblatt "schöneren" daten (und wie sieht da die lautstärke aus?
2. i5 5675C volle breitseite OC was geht  240mm oder eher auf 360mm radi fläche setzen?
3. falls 360er, habe ich 2 interessante gehäuse gefunden, die mir optisch gefallen - welches ist da eher empfehlenswert (hauptsächlich thema dämmung / lautstärke) Produktvergleich Corsair Carbide Series 100R Silent Edition, schallgedÃ¤mmt (CC-9011077-WW), Cooler Master Silencio 452 schwarz, schallgedÃ¤mmt (SIL-452-KKN1) | Geizhals Deutschland lüfter bleiben die enermax t.b silcene 900rpm (werden eh ans board angeschlossen, also die lüftersteuerung beim corsair nicht verwendet - geht nur rein um die dämmung / effektive lautstärke)

 Ich weiß, viele Fragen, aber vll könnt ihr mir ja doch helfen - wollte nicht für jede Frage extra ins andere Unterforum n neuen Thread aufmachen xD


----------

